# New Breed to the USA



## Monster Malak (Jan 18, 2011)

obucket.com/albums/x477/Monster_Malak/mini65.jpg[/IMG]







[/URL]


Just wanted to share my passion and love with anyone out there that loves Big Dogs. First to the USA, an Ancient breed of Guardian Dog from Turkey. Spent many years locating, and exporting (not easy from Turkey), this rare breed of dog. 
These are the genetic remnants of the Asyrian and Babylonian War dogs. Bred to be able to take a man off of a horse in battle, and kill lions. When the lions were exterminated from Anatolia, the need to maintain such large dogs decreased. Leading to their near extinction.








An amazing dog has survived because the climate is so harsh, selection so strict (kill all but best pup, only breed to 8-10 year old males that have won many battles, and constant testing), and fed such a poor diet. These dogs live 12-14 years, can run for miles, top speed 30-36mph, pull 7,000-10,500# rolling loads. Have few health problems or joint issues. Grow to 33-40 inches tall, and weigh 160-260 pounds. Could fight or protect from most threats. These are huge dogs with a Gladiator ability. Have been bred to have a low prey drive (due to their livestock guardian function), and have a high maternal bonding nature. Otherwise they guard out of love. Could fight wolves, or sleep with the kids. Truely a great combination,,,,ability to defend, and a loving calm demenor.
Would love to hear what you think! I tend to be a little biased,,,,haha.


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

I would love to take a look, but the pic is super small when I pull it up. What is the breed called? (Based on your link, I assume it's the Malak?) Seems to have similar traits to my CO.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

izzat a Kangal?


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

Here's what I found IF I'm correct about the breed:

"Malak

The Malak dog is a Turkish molosser-type of dog that is very similar to the Kangal. However, its coat color can be of any color, while white is not a color usually seen in Kangals. The name 'Malak' means "like a buffalo" and was given to the dogs because of their hanging lips and cheeks. The temperament of these dogs is similar to that of a Buffalo, too. In Arabic, Malak also means the messenger of God or Angel or independent, but obviously the same word has a very different meaning in Turkey.

The forehead is not as developed in Malaks. From the front the Malak's head is pretty rectangle, while the Anatolian shepherd's dog has a triangle shape when viewed from the front. The body becomes more barrel like and when observed from the profile, the body looks rectangle instead of square. Malak is less hairy and has a less curly tail. However, curl-tailed Malaks can occur occasionally. Most Malaks are sweet tempered. Their weight easily achieves 150 pounds and can be as heavy as 200 pounds."

Sounds right up my alley!


----------



## Monster Malak (Jan 18, 2011)

I had to downsize the pictures to download. What size can i get away with on here?

Sorry,,, They are the Malak, Malakli, Turkish Mastiff (not of mastiff blood though), or Turkish Pre-Molloser. Which ever name you like. Is confusing. But they are related to the Kangal, or are thought to have contributed to the Kangals makeup. I am not to familiar with the CO. I do raise Kangals though, it is how I got obsessed with these bigger cousins.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

YOU RAISE KANGALS!?!?!?!?

gimme.  lol. Kangal pix pleeeeeeeeeeeese???


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

The CO (Caucasian Ovcharka) is a large guardian breed started in Russia and/or Georgia (depending on who you ask). Your breeds sound equally awesome! Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## Monster Malak (Jan 18, 2011)

How small do they have to be? Takes alot of time to resize, photobucket, etc. Can email to you easyer if you would like>>>> You have Kangals?


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Monster Malak said:


> How small do they have to be? Takes alot of time to resize, photobucket, etc. Can email to you easyer if you would like>>>> You have Kangals?


no...but i want one. bad. wont be for a long time because i dont have the space to handle a big dog like that but..the want is there lol.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Monster Malak said:


> How small do they have to be? Takes alot of time to resize, photobucket, etc. Can email to you easyer if you would like>>>> You have Kangals?


there is no file size limit on posting photos from an external link, they just should be 500px or less wide.


----------



## Monster Malak (Jan 18, 2011)

I put the pictures of three of the pups fathers that I brought over. These are the Malakli. I will try to get some of the Kangal pictures later. Thank you for the information.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

OMG, you could ride them!!! O.O


----------



## Monster Malak (Jan 18, 2011)

The most common responses I get are "those are horses", or How much do you have to feed them? Funny though, they eat about half of what a smaller dog like Rott. Eat a 1gallon coffee can a day.







This is not my dog, just found picture. But look at this beast!! Beauty about them is that they are so good with a family. Hard to find a dog that loves as much. But on the business end, you couldnt find to many dogs as capable of neutralizing a threat.


----------



## nkmccoy2007 (Nov 18, 2012)

I'd LOVE to find a breeder in America or Canada for a Malakli puppy. Not easy to find one online!


----------



## Monster Malak (Jan 18, 2011)

nkmccoy2007
I live in East Texas. http://www.naturalbornguardians.com

Also check out some other breeders on the association website. http://www.turkishboz.com

There are just now enough Boz getting to breeding age in the USA. 

Brian


----------



## Monster Malak (Jan 18, 2011)

Let me clarify about the dogs. 
In bringing dogs over from Turkey, I started with the Malak.
But as I learned the breeds and temperamants, decided on the Boz or Guregh type dogs. The differences being that the Boz is a very athletic dog with a great temperament. Many Malak are hard dogs, and lack the generational selection for athletic abilities. Plus, on average, the Boz are larger. Win Win in my book. 

They are both regional variants or the greater Coban Kopegi or shepherd dogs from Turkey. Malaks come from Aksaray mostly, Boz from Konya, Tuzkoy, Denizli and Urfa.
Kangals come from Central Turkey or Sivas. Akbash from Western Turkey.

Here is a 12 month old pup.


----------



## Monster Malak (Jan 18, 2011)

Here is a video of some of my dogs playing in the pasture.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1n86FTUC5U


----------

